# Me and horses :}



## Villey (Aug 30, 2009)

Will show you some pictures too:
with my friend's horse, he was one of the most beautiful horses for me


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

he is so prettyful


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

He is so handsome! You two look great together.


----------



## Villey (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohh wow! Hes s pretty. you two look good!


----------



## Villey (Aug 30, 2009)

Here, a few more 





Doing a little jumping :]



And with another horse:


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

what breed is the light bay?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

At the risk of showing my ignorance, what is the white ear thing for?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

fly bonnet. you look like you are sitting on the back of the saddle, but otherwise you guys look great


----------



## Villey (Aug 30, 2009)

FoxyRoxy1507, sorry, but I have no idea. :]


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I would suggest a helmet when jumping. Those horses are really nice. I love the green on the horse. It really suits him.....


----------



## Villey (Aug 30, 2009)

some more photos 





My friend's horse



http://g.imageshack.us/img32/rscn1401.jpg/1/


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Cute, you should sit up straighter and sit in the middle of your saddle. It looks like you're in the back of it, or it's to small.


----------



## Villey (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks, I think you're right, will try to fix that, the next time I ride.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Very nice horse, but a little overbent...you seem to ride him well, just sit up a bit and don't look down or that's where you'll end up! Look where you want to go


----------

